# Tell us about your chihuahua.



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Let's get to know each other a little. 

Tell us about your chihuahua(s). How you got them, how long you've had them, What they're like. 

I have so many, I thought I'd start with one at a time.


First one I found was Reggie. I walked outside on the way to the store at night and found him in the gutter. He either got hit by a car, bit by a dog and thrown into the gutter or been kicked. He didn't walk very well and was in a lot of pain. A trip to the vets and we found out he was about 5, never fixed, he had multiple bites on him, and a hairline fracture of the pelvis. It took about two months of mostly bedrest until he was able to walk and run again. He was very afraid and jumpy at first, but he's grown into a macho, swaggering top dog now. I found him in 2010, I've had him 8 years now. He started me on loving the breed. He weighs a chunky 7 pounds, but is the shortest of my dogs. And my only long hair. He's a doll that loves to be held like a baby on my arm, he will fall asleep as I am on the computer. I'm so happy I found him that evening!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have two: one longhair, and one shorthair. The longhair is Bonnie. I got her from 2 kennels, both very well known show kennels. One was in Indiana and one was in Oregon. They used each others dogs for breeding. I called the Indiana one, and was told she didn't have any pups, but the Oregon kennel had 4 babies. After much discussion she was finally flown into Indiana, and I drove down and got her. She is white, with tan markings. Unfortunately, she is terribly shy. Has such an overbite, with no 'fangs', she cannot eat without 'snorking' and wheezing. I am through with 'highly bred' chihuahuas! I feel breeders look for what judges want and the hell with what temperment/health issues there are

The other one is 10 years old and also 'highly bred'. I got her at 12 weeks and she was already a fear bilter! My heart overruled my head, and I took her home. With a lot of work, 4 weeks later she no long tried to bite, and is over that. At 2 years of age she was diagnosed with focal epilepsy. She does well on phenobarbital. She is my 'heart' dog. Where I am she is! This one is named EmmaLee. She is black and white shorthair.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hear ya about the 'well bred' dogs, the only dog I bought rather than rescued is Billy. He's got a chunky body with tiny legs so he can't jump up or down anywhere, enormous ears and a short string for a tail. But, I love him with all my heart!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I need the name of some good rescue chihuahua groups here in IL. Some of them charge up to $400, and I just can't do that. Don't need them now thankfully.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, people give them away on Craigslist here in CA. The shelters are full of them. Pit bulls and chihuahuas are the most euthanized at our shelters here is in CA. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I live in AZ and same, shelters are full of Chihuahua's and Pit Bulls. And CL is full of them, many for "free to good home"

I have 4. Sunshine is mainly black but has a bit of brown and white. She was literally a "drop off" honestly if I could have changed things I would have made my parents have the people "family members" who dropped her off take her back within the same day. But we kept her she hated men (now she tolerates them) and was very nervous/scared it took her 2 years to trust me. But I will say she is very special as being the only female dog I've ever had she's literally "my girl" 
Buddy Bear came next he was my "fault" a small dog was in our yard in a hot day in July. I offered him water and left him outside. Later in the day he was still out there. I asked my parents if I could keep them and they said yes. Later to find out he had a home in the neighborhood but they didn't take him back I should've been like here's your dog back but I offered to keep him.
Then was Jr he is my "heart" dog. I got him as a puppy. He shortly after got sick. I had no clue how I'd pay for a vet bill. I borrowed money from a family member and offered to pay as soon as possible. Dad ended up paying it all. And honestly he's my dad's "favorite" Jr is very sensitive him and Sunshine can't be separated and honestly both of them "need" me. I once left for 3 days. And he cried for 3 nights straight.
And lastly is Jojo he wasn't meant to be a "forever dog" I got him as a puppy but as time went on he sorta just stayed until I realized I had him for 2 years. And after that it was like well he'll stay. Plus he has "issues" behavior wise

I want no more dogs until all of mine pass on. And honestly I don't want my next dog to be a Chihuahua. I honestly would love a medium to large size dog.


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello i have my little rambo he is 4.5 pounds now...i got him when he was 3months.he is short haired...he is a year now he is a big dog trapped in a little body..he loves to be carried.....He has so much energy...i just love him so much

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your stories! My next dog I got was Gonzo, name for Hunter S Thompson, the father of gonzo journalism. I wanted another little dog for Reggie to play with as the other dogs I had at the time was a 10 year old Pekingese and a 17 year old dachshund mix. He was at the pound, all alone in a cat cage, and being passed over because he had sores on his ears. He's 5 pounds, all legs and a tiny little body. I sometimes wonder if he has Italian Greyhound in him because of those legs! Through him, I finally got to hear the chihuahua scream of death, he got his foot caught in the fence and tore his dew claw slightly. It sounded like someone was stabbing him slowly. Both me and my neighbor flew out of the house to see what was happening to this poor little dog. lol He barks and grows at the big dogs here, but if they look at him, he screams and runs away. Got his nails trimmed the first time, he let loose that scream, the whole store jumped and was startled. He's become my brain damaged daughter's emotional support dog. He just chose her as his heart person, petting him can sometimes calm her enough to avoid a melt down. She's not 100% nice to him, but he's learned to go away if she starts getting violent. He's a double coated chihuahua and the only one I'm allergic to.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How tall is he? He looks like he might be mixed with Italian Greyhound. I had one and she was such a nice dog. I still miss her.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww Gonzo, does he live with you? Since your allergic to him. 
Maybe he does have a part of greyhound lol but Jojo has very long legs as well. Everyone also comments about his legs. My mom calls him Jojo long leggers.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, Gonzo lives with me. I just can't have him on my lap or pet him a lot or my nose gets itchy and my eyes water. And he's 12 inches tall at the shoulder. My next tallest chihuahua is 9 inches at the shoulder.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, that fits with being part italian grey. My purebred IG was 16 inches at the shoulder, and she was a 'big' IG. I loved that girl a lot! I lost her to heart problems in "08.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I kind of had an intuitive feeling about Cuddles and that she was meant to be in my life, so I made sure that happened. I have been struggling with mental health issues, so she has been so therapeutic for me. I don't know what I'd do without her. I definitely believe she was meant to be in my life.


----------



## Arachne (Oct 11, 2018)

My mom passed unexpectedly on December 14, 2016. Having mourned hard and heavy for about a year and a half, I realized that I needed something in my life. Both my brother and sister are chi owners and I saw the love and loyalty that the breed bestowed. My loss brought me to purchase my male whom I named Zeus. He was three months old when I got him from the couple whose dog had pups. He was a small playful blue eyed chi who showered me with love and attention which I so needed. I, in turn, did the same. What was killing me was the thought of him being alone away from his mom and dad and me not being able to be with him because I work. I felt for him so much that I purchased a female whom I named Hera to be his friend and possible mate. She too was three months old. At first he was the spunky monkey who was pulling an, “I was here first.” However, before long, it became apparent that she was the dominant of the two. For awhile, Zeus was bullied by her to the point he was not a happy puppy. Two weeks at my friend’s house turned him around. Although he is not my sentinel like Hera, he acts as the love muffin who is calm and gentle. He watches my hand for belly rubs as Hera runs playfully with a toy in her mouth jumping from couch to couch before settling to sit on my head. Zeus watches her before he buries himself in the clothes I am wearing. 

Although I still miss my mom with all my heart, I have my fur babies to love and be loved by. I treat them like real children. 

For some reason, Hera does not like my grandson and has repeatedly tired to bite him when he comes near me. Zeus could care less who comes near me.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to sensitize Hera to your grandson. Every time your grandson appears, there is something REALLY tasty that appears. A tiny piece of chicken, etc. The piece should be the size of your pinky finger nail. Tiny. Have your grandson toss the treat to Hera when he is NOT that close to you. SLOWLY work toward having Hera closer and closer to you. Any time she shows aggression in any way; the treats go away. She maybe can go into time out for a minute or two. Start again. You get the idea. This may take a week or longer. You want Hera to think "oh here comes grandson again, I get really tasty treats." Good luck. She is resource guarding you. In her mind she is saying 'get away she is MINE'.


----------

